# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Helsi, née en 2017.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 2 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 77 - Seine-et-Marne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 En France :



Au refuge :









N° DE PUCE :  642094500068466

NOM : *HELSI*

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 28/11/2017

POIDS : ENVIRON 20KG 

POINT SANTÉ : STERILISÉE 

SON  ORIGINE : Ramassée dans l'enceinte d'un stade en avril 2018, avec sa  maman et sa fratrie, puis emmenée à l'équarrissage de Bragadiru. Lénuta a  été contactée par une protectrice roumaine pour les sortir de cet enfer  et les accueillir au refuge.

SON COMPORTEMENT : Arrivée en famille d'accueil le 12/11/2022, *Helsi* est une chienne craintive, elle est restée jusqu'à l'âge de 5 ans au refuge avec sa maman.
Elle  fait des progrès de jour en jour. Elle accepte la cohabitation avec les  chiens de sa famille d'accueil. elle gère de mieux en mieux la solitude  en restant avec un chien.

Nous lui recherchons une famille  adoptante ou d'accueil, patiente avec un jardin afin de travailler  sereinement les apprentissages à venir. *Helsi* ne connait rien à la vie de famille et la découvre aujourd'hui. 

Elle a été accueillie temporairement par Marion afin de ne pas rester au refuge. Il faut qu'on la soulage SVP.

FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
Stérilisée, identifiée, vaccinée selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal dans sa famille d'accueil  dans le 77

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 -* *06.49.32.09.81 
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org* 


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/DHdl9gk0xZg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

GROS craquage sur cette portée,  toute heureuse de vous voir , tout en  restant dans la retenue mais finalement au fil des minutes , ils  finissent par se laisser caresser et faire des bisous !

*Helsi*  est la plus timide,  elle hésite à venir reste dans les pattes de sa  maman qui la repousse...même lorsque les autres se lâchent avec nous,  elle reste distante er on ne peut pas la caresser ! Je pense quelle  copie le comportement de sa maman qui est distante des humains...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Helsi est encore chiot, ne la laissez pas passer sa vie au refuge...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo de la louloute

https://youtu.be/1dQCNV0FFMg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Helsi attend toujours sa famille...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*@Lenuta a écrit:*Chiots Elena la vet, tousse

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

2 petites vidéos :

https://youtu.be/Uc2xHPdI6Qo

https://youtu.be/cZ6DemzGyIY

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une gentille louloute timide, comme apeuré mais finalement si on la force au contact, elle apprécie la caresse et se laisse faire.
Si on la laisse partir et on revient vers elle, alors elle se couche et donne son ventre.
Tellement touchante cette petite *Helsi.

Elle est très belle !! Elle suit sa maman partout et ne s'en éloigne pas trop lol

Elle ferait le bonheur d'une famille  je me rappelle d'elle appréciant l'attention du vétérinaire lorsqu'elle a été stérilisée. J'espère qu'elle aura sa chance !!


*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/x3mRO_yj6HQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*HELSI*  est  à  gauche

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Helsi attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo :

https://youtu.be/nB4qkuVl0AQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lénuta donne son feu vert pour la venue de *Helsi* en France mais uniquement dans une famille avec de l'expérience.

*Helsi* est dependent de sa mama
J, amene en boxes
En temp de hiver
Seul en boxe

*Helsi* seul
Elena seul
*Helsi* echape en boxe
Sa mama

Elle a confiance en sa mama
Mais, la famille Responsable

Vous l'aurez compris, Lénuta a essayé de les séparer cet hiver mais *Helsi* a trouvé le moyen de s'enfuir de son boxe pour rejoindre sa maman.
Pour les avoir vu toutes les 2 , je pense que Elena en a assez de sa fille "trop collante"   

Pour moi, *Helsi* aura forcément besoin d'un repère canin et d'espace car elle ne connaît rien de la vie et elle semble anxieuse.

On va pouvoir la diffuser et il faudra qu'on soit encore plus chiantes/ vigilantes pour son placement.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## GADYNETTE

alors, personne pour la jolie fifille ??? j'espère qu'elle trouvera "bientôt" sa famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Lenuta :

*Helsi* est une jeune  chienne énergique et timide, elle a toujours peur des hommes mais n'est  pas agressive. Cherchez le contact humain. L'abri n'est pas la maison,  il est difficile dans le bruit de l'abri de changer son comportement.  Mais dans une maison avec une famille aimante, elle sera une excellente  chienne.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Helsi* est un véritable  coup de coeur au refuge car on l'a vu évoluer avec nous. Même si les  contacts qu'on a avec elle ne sont pas démonstratifs ni longs, elle  semble bien vouloir nous faire confiance et une fois quelle sera , au  quotidien, dans une famille, elle sera plus sereine.
Elle est très douce au toucher, elle est gourmande. Toujours aussi "athlétique". Une merveille cette chienne. 

https://youtu.be/qUYaoAtZT7g

https://youtu.be/ZA1gi2ar7kw

https://youtu.be/sfdw1EBP_8U

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*helsi*, toujours timide  mais vient avec beaucoup de plaisir au contact ! elle adore les câlins  même si elle approche à pas de loup ! et quelle energie, il est temps  qu'elle sorte de ce box pour découvrir les balades et les câlins ! une  chienne heureuse de nous voir arriver qui est en demande de contact !

----------


## Vegane7

FB de HELSI à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...8060136691460/

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Vidéos de la belle Helsi :

https://youtu.be/e8sZdG99QGk

https://youtu.be/S9i-VYuv5wc

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/UFE4YfxC6ig

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

0 piste, 0 demande pour cette fifille... pourtant elle est si belle, si  gentille... allez on garde espoir qu'une famille pose les yeux sur toi.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

SOS pour *Helsi*
Depuis 2018 derrière les barreaux...

Sa maman va quitter le refuge et elle va se retrouver seule.

Elles cohabitent depuis son arrivée au refuge en avril 2018.
Nous  sommes très heureuses qu'Elena soit réservée pour adoption mais cette  joie est assombrie par le fait de les séparer et laisser *Helsi* SEULE au refuge.

*Helsi* n'a connu que la rue puis l'équarrissage (fourrière mouroir), avant d'être sauvée par Lénuta.
Depuis, elle a grandit au refuge, vu toute sa fratrie être adopté alors elle attend qu'une famille lui donne sa chance.

Elle  est timide, sur la réserve et très gourmande. Elle est de moyenne  taille, musclé. Lorsqu'on reste un moment avec elle dans son boxe, elle  se laisse caresser et elle reste près de nous.
Elle aura besoin d'une famille patiente, disposant d'un espace extérieur.

Nous devons permettre à *Helsi* de ne pas se sentir abandonnée.









 c'est quoi cette tête !!  






https://youtu.be/CU89iAAqujE

https://youtu.be/4LMlQ7UsbPI

https://youtu.be/SvEUlL_PY3o

https://youtu.be/ScgK4FbiAOc

https://youtu.be/MVZdCSbeiGg

https://youtu.be/pR9dtWqlFG4

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/fJZ7KehtN4Y

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/qVZaFx2hodg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nous recherchons une FA pour Helsi qui arrive en France le 12/11.

Bonne route :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Helsi est bien arrivée en France

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Helsi* a bien posé ses pattounes en France. Encore un ÉNORME MERCI Marion.  

Tu as prit un gros challenge et ton cœur a parlé afin qu'elles ne soient pas séparées.

  

*Helsi*  cherche toujours une famille d'accueil afin de soulager Marion qui a  déjà 3 grands chiens sinon une famille d'adoption qui aura le temps et  la patience de faire le travail de socia et d'adaptation.
 

*Helsi*  ne connait RIEN de la vie. Elle a tout à découvrir. Alors elle aura  besoin d'un chien pour la guider et la patience des humains.  


Merci aussi à Hélène et Maryline qui ont accompagnées Marion pour faire les présentations et l'arrivée de la belle chez Marion.  

Photos de samedi 12/11


















oui oui tata est contente   

















https://youtu.be/l10qYo8deVc

https://youtu.be/2-_3dlvtc-M

https://youtu.be/jYJp_L4zJ48

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

News du 13/11/22

"Hier quand je suis allée me doucher elle m’a  fait une crise de panique, j’ai mis un peu de temps à la calmer. Elle a  passé une bonne nuit en bas sur les coussins sous l’escalier. Et nous en  haut avec la barrière mise au niveau des escaliers. Par contre là je  suis partie en balade avec les 3 (une erreur) et j’ai fait demi tour au  bout de 30 mn : elle hurlait à la mort toutes les 5 mn (alerte sur mon  tel via ma camera) et j’ai retrouvé mon salon retourné (faudra que  je  planque pas mal d’affaires). Je vais refaire un test ce soir en lui  laissant un de mes chiens (pas radu car si un chien hurle à la mort il  enchaine). Sinon pour l’instant je lui laisse pas accéder au jardin car  elle rentrera pas et ira se planquer derrière mon laurier.  Et comme on  ne peut pas la porter pour l’instant. Donc j’attends qu’elle soit à  l’aise en intérieur et avec moi. Sinon la elle me regarde en remuant la  queue.
20 mn d’absence avec Radu. *Helsi* seule avec Paiko et Hera et pas de pb". 

 


News du 15/11/22

"des  que je suis la ça va. Mes chiens ne la rassurent pas plus que ça. Après  ça fait que 2 jours qu’elle est là. Mais elle me fait de la peine.
elle  s’en fiche pour l’instant, même quand je m’absente un peu au final ça  ne l’apaise pas plus que ça. Elle fait un peu de protection de  ressources pour l’instant mais c’est normal. Après leur présence ne la  stresse pas non plus. Heureusement suis 100% en teletravail cette  semaine."


Photos de l'arrivée

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nouvelles du 20/11 :

Quelques nouvelles d'*Helsi*  à la maison depuis une semaine. Elle progresse bien. Les premiers jours  ont été compliqués, car elle ne supportait pas que je ne sois pas dans  la même pièce qu'elle. Elle paniquait complètement et hurlait à la mort.  Ça nous a valu quelques nuits à dormir dans le salon. Mais désormais ce  point est réglé. Elle passe ses nuits toute seule dans le salon et  commence à mieux gérer mes absences (qui pour l'instant n'ont pas  dépassé 2:00). Ça la stresse toujours mais beaucoup moins qu'au début.  Elle tourne un peu en rond et gémit mais arrive à se poser. Elle le gère  de mieux en mieux chaque jour un peu plus (je lui laisse toujours au  moins un de mes chiens). On l'a mis sous Zylkène et diffuseur adaptil. 
Avec  mes loulous ça se passe plutôt bien. Des fois de stress elle peut un  peu les charger mais ça va passer. Pour l'instant elle ne joue pas avec  eux. Y'a juste avec Hera, ma malou, que les relations peuvent être un  peu tendues. Je ne les laisse pas ensemble sans ma surveillance. 
Pour  l'instant je ne la mets pas dans mon jardin car je pense qu'elle ne  voudra pas rentrer. J'ai honnêtement (peut-être à tort) peur qu'elle  cherche à se sauver pour rejoindre sa mère, vu que la seule fois que  Lenuta les a séparées c'est ce qu'il s'est passé. J'attends encore un  peu qu'elle soit plus en confiance. Elle fait ses besoins sur les alèses  que je lui mets. 
Côté contact ça s'améliore vraiment beaucoup. Elle  commence à accepter mes caresses avec plaisir. Si elle est sur le  canapé et que j'arrive pour m'assoir elle ne s'enfuit plus. Hier une  amie est venue diner et elle a pu la toucher. 
Elle a bien entendu très peur des bruits. Là aussi elle s'habitue petit à petit et sursaute de moins en moins. 
Bref elle progresse bien la louloute :-) 











Message du 27/11 :

Roooooooooooooo qui a revu sa toutounette aujourd'hui ???
C'est moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!
Toujours aussi belle et gentille la miss *Helsi*.
Toujours sur la retenue aussi mais elle nous suit, elle est curieuse et gourmande hihi
*Helsi* attend qu'une famille l'adopte ou la prenne en famille d'accueil.

Elle a déjà bien progressé et elle était contente de sortir, de renifler , de faire ses besoins dehors 
Marion  m'a fait remarquer quelle restait en retrait des 3 autres qui sont bien  présents lors de la distribution de friandises ou des caresses. Elle  s'éloigne dès qu'ils font des mouvements brusques ou que ça s'excite.
Ça  serait vraiment super qu'une autre famille prenne le relais, non pas  quelle ne soit pas bien chez tata Marion mais pour quelle progresse  mieux, il faudrait 1 chien , pour la rassurer mais lui laisser de la  place aussi 
Ses 3 acolytes actuels, sont de bons modèles en tout cas.

Quel  bonheur de voir des loulous qui étaient en galère au refuge, découvrir  cette nouvelle vie au chaud. La route est encore longue pour que tu te  sentes bien petite *Helsi* mais on voit que tu as envie 
Adoptez *HELSI* !!!!    

La distance s'est réduite très rapidement après mon arrivée ! Un bond sur le canapé et elle s'est couchée près de moi    













Coucou les gens, je vous tire la langue

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Avec les copains dans le jardin













J'explore tout !!























Et je reviens toujours prêt du groupe

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Regardez comme je suis jolie    
QUI VOUDRA M'AIDER A POURSUIVRE MA DÉCOUVERTE DE CETTE NOUVELLE VIE ?     













Un avion passe, je suis tout à l'écoute














Le canapé s'est bien aussi après la sortie  :Smile: 




https://youtu.be/O0AQg_SRkeY

https://youtu.be/xOXAb9eP0x4

----------

